# neglecta (neglector?) fileor (filior?)



## uilenstede

I am looking at a Catholic Church death register in the US in 1858. A woman has died. It is difficult to read but next to her name seems to be "neglector filior".  What does this mean?


----------



## Starfrown

_Filior_ is probably an abbreviation for _filiorum_ ("of children," where "children" refers to sons and daughters, or possibly just sons).

Which spelling do you feel to be most likely on the other word?


----------



## Outsider

And how old was the woman? Was she a child or an elderly woman when she died?


----------



## uilenstede

Hi.  I've uploaded a copy of the text.  Maybe you can make it out better than me.   It looks like "fileor" but there's a dot above the e, so maybe it's "filior". 

I'm guessing it means something like abandoned or neglected daughter.  The woman was about 75 when she died .  She emigrated with her husband and several children.   She was German speaking and taken care of her in her senior years by her many children.   Just curious that this notation was written by the priest after the fact.

Thank you for your insight.


----------



## Cagey

Is it the priest's signature below?  Do you happen to know the name? (It may help us sort out the shapes of some of the letters, especially the vowels.)


----------



## uilenstede

Priest was Fr Carbon I think.  Philadelphia.

I think there is something else written below "neglect... fil.." but I can't make it out.


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

The final letter of the first word looks like u to me, thus _neglectu filior(um)_, 'through her children's neglect'. The sense might be completed by what follows, though, and I can't make this out.


----------

